

Scala language: (host of) recent developments - gtani
http://blog.xebia.com/2011/03/20/visiting-the-breeding-grounds-of-scala-epfl/

======
ile
That page contains a lot of spam/content farm links at the bottom of the html
source code. Just an interesting detail.

------
ile
Also, in addition being spammers, they don't publish any negative comments on
their site.

